# Elkins Wekend



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well just got home around 7pm tonight from the Elkins Rally
I think we all had a pretty good time
The weather wasn't too bad rain when we get there and misty drizzles for the rest of the time
Pot luck went well thanks to all the members food was all great








And the kids all had a ball even thou it was wet out

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We made it home around 3:30.

You know...Michelle just finally figured out why they call West Virginia "Almost Heaven"............









We had a great time and I hope everyone else did!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We got home around 4:00 and had a great time. Can't wait to the next time we all get together.

Gary


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Got home around 6:30.
Had a blast this weekend!
It really was great meeting all you guys!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello all we had a great time meeting new people and catching up with friends. Hated that it had to end so early. We got in about 4:30. all is well


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

z-family said:


> Welcome home everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll second that!!


----------



## VA_Joe (Aug 2, 2005)

We took the long way home - fewer mountains and got in about 3:30.

We had a great time finally putting some faces to names. Thanks to everyone for making our first Rally memorable.

We're already looking into Otter Lake.

Joe


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YEAH! Welcome home all !!!!! Glad to have you home...and REALLY glad to hear that the weather wasn't horrible!!! Did young Hootbob even notice the rain?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

SharonAG said:


> Welcome home everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll second that!!
[/quote]

Me tooo! Welcome Home Rally Goers







Glad you all had a Blast









Tami


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

We get the booby-prize for the last ones out ... sure was lonely around the campground by noon! We had a lot of rain late in the afternoon but made it home safely as well. Thanks to all for a great weekend!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Camper Man said:


> We get the booby-prize for the last ones out ... sure was lonely around the campground by noon! We had a lot of rain late in the afternoon but made it home safely as well. Thanks to all for a great weekend!


Looks like a great trip. Dont forget the 72 hour rule.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> YEAH! Welcome home all !!!!! Glad to have you home...and REALLY glad to hear that the weather wasn't horrible!!! Did young Hootbob even notice the rain?


Yes Judi he notice the rain
And they all got a little muddy

Looks like a great trip. Dont forget the 72 hour rule.

Yes I did post a few pic so far

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

13 posts and NO PICTURES!









No one have a camera?

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mswalt said:


> 13 posts and NO PICTURES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!
















Welcome home everybody! It's been way too quiet around here the last few days!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> 13 posts and NO PICTURES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!
















Welcome home everybody! It's been way too quiet around here the last few days!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I didn't want to hear the whining about pics in posts.....









I know that Don's gallery is populated....

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We got in around 4 after taking a more direct route.......

lets just say that the time was made up on the highway, and I was sure glad I had the diesel for those mountains we covered.

There were some 10% grades, 5+ mile hills, and windy roads, but it was very scenic.









We crested the one mountain above Monangehela(sp) park and found ourselves looking over the top of the mountain range at about 8 huge windmills they had for generating electicity, I think.

They were big!!! I think we got a pic or 2 before heading down the other side.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> There were some 10% grades, 5+ mile hills, and windy roads, but it was very scenic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad we went home the same way we went down









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> There were some 10% grades, 5+ mile hills, and windy roads, but it was very scenic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad we went home the same way we went down









Don
[/quote]
Yes Don,

All I kept saying was "Don would kill me if I brought him this way"....

not to mention there weren't that many gas stations on that road







I made it home with a quarter tank to spare









Steve


----------

